
The wonderful world of Disney hypocrisy (2012) - felipebueno
http://roarofwolverine.com/archives/1435
======
DrScump
Another realm of Disney hypocrisy relevant to HN: IT staff fired to be
replaced by H1-Bs, whom they _had to train to replace them_ first, e.g.

[http://www.mysuncoast.com/news/local/exclusive-former-
employ...](http://www.mysuncoast.com/news/local/exclusive-former-employees-
speak-out-about-disney-s-outsourcing-
of/article_d8867148-7d8c-11e5-ae40-fb05081380c1.html)

